# Help - USPS to Canada !



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I am trying to send a small pack of cigars that weight less than a pound to Canada using USPS.com. I have tried different ways but the cheapest I can find to ship it is around $16.

Is this normal ? How can I ship it cheaper ? Any experience using USPS.com ?


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

I'm 1 minute late for a 2:30 meeting. I'll PM ya with details later. I have a suggestion.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I need to know too since we now have members in Canada.


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

they recently upped the prices. I thought the same thing too when I went to ship a package to a BOTL last week. My jaw dropped! 

Newfie...PM me info also.

I really don't want to do the super slow way but $16 hurts! LOL


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

guado said:


> they recently upped the prices. I thought the same thing too when I went to ship a package to a BOTL last week. My jaw dropped!
> 
> Newfie...PM me info also.
> 
> I really don't want to do the super slow way but $16 hurts! LOL


What is the super slow way ? Mule ?


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> What is the super slow way ? Mule ?


It's the Internation First Class mail. Delivery time 7-14 days or more.

link for one pound packages to CA.
http://ircalc.usps.gov/IntlMailServices.aspx?Country=10054&M=2&P=1&O=0&sd=1


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> I am trying to send a small pack of cigars that weight less than a pound to Canada using USPS.com. I have tried different ways but the cheapest I can find to ship it is around $16.
> 
> Is this normal ? How can I ship it cheaper ? Any experience using USPS.com ?


It just cost me $47.00 to send a package to Sweden....and that was the slow way. It would have bee twice as much to send it the faster way; even at that it would still take 8-10 days.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Processing thia shipment I valued it at $3.00. 0lbs. 10oz.

The choices are 

$21.39 for Express Mail International
$15.20 for Priority Mail International

The rest of the choices are for flat rate envelopse which obviously wont hold cigars.


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

OK, I'll send a "local" suggestion by PM, but here's details for all to see.

The delay with cross-border shipping is almost always Customs. I have had priority packages arrive after Parcel Post Air Mail packages in spite of the fact they were mailed the same day from different locations in the same state (Ohio).

Because of that fact, I tell people to never NEVER use Priority to Canada. Parcel Post Air is the best, sometimes fastest, and definately the cheapest way. I don't know of a size or weight limit though, that may be something you have to consider.

All that being said, I had a box come last week where the sender told me that Global Priority was "THE ONLY" way to send to Canada now. Personally, I don't believe that for a second and I think it was a mis-informed Postal worker.

I had a box come a couple of weeks ago that was ~ 6-1/2" X 4" X 2-3/4" and weighed ~ 8 oz and it cost $1.93 to mail by USPS Air and took 4 days to arrive.

Also, get creative with the Customs Declaration should you be required to fill one out. If you want to jack someone around, send him 4 dog rockets worth $0.75 each and put down that it's cigars, he'll get a Duty bill of ~ $40.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I paid $16.00 in a shipment yesterday.
The worker they told me one way to get around it the charges is to use a padded envelope, but I'm worried about the cigars getting crushed.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

OK...heres what i did...i took a small box we normally use for USPS priority mail and placed in a flat rate envelope. $9. Went to USPS and there was no problem with that. you have to fill out a couple of customs forms and I recommend that you dont say their cigars...maybe a shirt or something.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

I've always put gift or pencils in the custom form when shipping to Canada.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

cigarsarge said:


> I've always put gift or pencils in the custom form when shipping to Canada.


sarge...i absolutely love your tag line. Being a Poker player...even better.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I would think if you put a couple of cardboard slats in the envelope that they will protect the cigars if using the envelope!


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

Tell me, I just sent some "socks" to Labman and it cost over $17 for 1lb 12 oz box! Sheez, and Charlie tells me he's still getting his stix cheaper that way than buying in Canada. Dayum!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

roosterthomas said:


> Tell me, I just sent some "socks" to Labman and it cost over $17 for 1lb 12 oz box! Sheez, and Charlie tells me he's still getting his stix cheaper that way than buying in Canada. Dayum!


It's true...I ain't lyin'! Cigar prices here are craaaaazzzy!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> I would think if you put a couple of cardboard slats in the envelope that they will protect the cigars if using the envelope!


I put tham into the USPS PRiority Mail box, the small one and slipped that box into the flate rate envelope.


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

roosterthomas said:


> snip....Charlie tells me he's still getting his stix cheaper that way than buying in Canada. Dayum!


Ever see a $23 AF Short Story or a $68 Siglo VI??

You will in Canada,


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

Guys, 
I have a BOTL in Saskatoon Saskatchewan, who I do quite a bit of trading with. Newfie is exactly right, parcel post air is the way to go. Just go into your post office, tell them you are shipping a box to Canada, and ask to send it by air. They will give you the customs slip to fill out, and it's that easy. I ship the small cigarbid boxes all the time, and it's between 4-5 bucks.


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

s^$t guys, your postage system is a massive rip off! really, it is. Something that would cost me $11AUD, costs you guys $20+ USD. Crazy!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*First Class Int'l.--*



guado said:


> It's the International First Class mail. Delivery time 7-14 days or more.
> 
> link for one pound packages to CA.
> http://ircalc.usps.gov/IntlMailServices.aspx?Country=10054&M=2&P=1&O=0&sd=1


I shipped to AndrewH and it took a couple of weeks but he did get it. I put on the Customs form it was candles, pencils, something like that, and put a note inside telling him Happy B-Day (I think).The box weight was 8.50 oz. and it cost $4.25 total. Hope this will help.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

guado said:


> It's the Internation First Class mail. Delivery time 7-14 days or more.
> 
> link for one pound packages to CA.
> http://ircalc.usps.gov/IntlMailServices.aspx?Country=10054&M=2&P=1&O=0&sd=1


I sent *Mtmouse* his bomb this way and he got the cigars fine.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

Wingfan13 said:


> I am trying to send a small pack of cigars that weight less than a pound to Canada using USPS.com. I have tried different ways but the cheapest I can find to ship it is around $16.
> 
> Is this normal ? How can I ship it cheaper ? Any experience using USPS.com ?


first off don't use global priority service. us air mail first class only
2: make sure the package doesn't weigh over 3 #'s( this way you can just use the simple GREEN Customs declaration slip.

3: declare contents as: candles,chocolate bars, lincoln log toys,pens/pencils
and keep the declared amount <$10. That way they do not have to pay tariffs.

r


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I think my problem is/was is that when I log on to usps.com, I dont see 'air mail first class' as an option to ship. I only see 'global priority'


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

Wingfan13 said:


> I think my problem is/was is that when I log on to usps.com, I dont see 'air mail first class' as an option to ship. I only see 'global priority'


exactly...don't use the web site, just mail from the unit.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

coach said:


> exactly...don't use the web site, just mail from the unit.


Bump!


----------

